

Yuri Milner Uses Anybot to Announce Funding for Every Y Combinator Startup - jlhamilton
http://anybots.posterous.com/yuri-milner-uses-anybot-to-announce-funding-f

======
jacquesm
Heh, that's one very cool way of showing the way YC is changing the way things
are done. You couldn't have picked a more original way of doing this.

------
joshfraser
It was fun seeing the reaction from the founders as they heard the terms of
the deal.

~~~
bhoung
Was little more subdued than I expected. It could be just a reflection of the
nature of tech hacker types but slightly surprised to see no fist pumping or
much robust cheering; more polite applause to slightly louder polite applause?

------
mcxx
As if the announced funding wasn't enough, by using an Anybot to do it, Yuri
is my personal superhero.

------
lyime
This almost brings tears to my eyes. We have come a long way friends. Congrats
to the new YC batch.

